# Michelangelo Pieta Rondanini; Post-WWII.



## Beethoven14 (Feb 14, 2019)

Do you know any post-WWII music similar to the Michelangelo Pieta Rondanini?


----------



## Beethoven14 (Feb 14, 2019)




----------

